# June 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for the late posting, I have been out of town. The winner of the May drawing for the weigh scale was slpayne. Congratulations!

The drawing for June is a leadrope and either a collar or halter from Northwest Packgoats. Your choice of colors.
[attachment=0:11nhxzhu]Leadrope, collar and halter.jpg[/attachment:11nhxzhu]
As always, reply to this message by the last day of the month to be included in the drawing. All entries are selected by drawing names from a hat so you have an equal chance to win every month.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

First reply! Maybe THIS time I'll get it!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Always need those! Please include us, thx!


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please add my name in to the hat. 

Rex, thanks for all you do. You have no idea how much this website has helped me.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Count me in.

Charlie Jennings


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Please count me in! Thanks!

Thia


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too please.


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Count me in too!


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

You can count me in. I need a new lead rope.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

here here


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm new here, but count me in too!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooooh, ooh, ooh! Pick me, pick me (do you see me waving my arm in the air?). 

Seriously, I would love this wonderful prize. It's very generous of you to give it away!

Rose-Marie and the Saanen boys


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Lead Rope. cool!
If I won one what would I do with all this hay rope?
 

Count me in.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Count us in. Thanks!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to the winner last month and count me in for this.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Put my name in the hat!

Evan


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

collar or large halter, I am amazed how fast your orders makes it to NC.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I need a halter. More goats means more gear


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I would like some stuff like that, don't know if you post to Australia though?
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

Add my name please, can always use more gear.

SNAKEMAN


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks
 :lol:


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of this months drawing is ryorkies! Congratulations!!


----------

